# North Channel - Lake Huron



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone have recommendations for charter companies servicing the North Channel?


----------



## windship36 (Oct 22, 2002)

WindShip B&B operates out of southern Georgian Bay but also does extended voyages up to the North Channel (Killarney) area....check out www.windship.cjb.net or email to [email protected] for more info...regards the crew at WINDSHIP B&B


----------

